# [emerge]Problème netqmail / spamassassin et clamav

## DarkScytale

Bonjour,

J'ai procédé à une install de Gentoo 64 2012 sans souci. J'ai de plus installé netqmail (la derniere version via emerge) et je souhaiterai installer spamassassin et clamav. Le souci c'est qu'il m'est conseillé (dans la doc du site gentoo) dinstaller qmail-scanner et la c'est le drame:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge qmail-scanner
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> ...

 

Cela va de soi que je dois utiliser netqmail et courier-imap donc il m'est impossible de les supprimer. Comment puis-je procéder soit pour installer qmail-scanner ou pour utiliser un composant équivalent.

Merci de votre aide.

SébastienLast edited by DarkScytale on Wed May 09, 2012 5:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Dans l'ebuild de maildrop, on trouve ça :

```
 33     tools? (

 34         !mail-mta/netqmail

 35         !net-mail/courier-imap

 36         !mail-mta/mini-qmail

 37     )"
```

Conclusion, désactive le USE "tools" de maildrop !

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## DarkScytale

Merci pour cette excellente indication (je ne suis pas encore bien habitué au concept d'installation de gentoo).

Par contre je n'ai pas tools d'activé dans USE (j'ai vérifié avec ufed ainsi que directement dans /etc/make.conf).

En revanche, dans le maildrop-2.5.5-r1.ebuild il y a 

IUSE="(...) +tools (...)"

Je présume qu'il le force par lui-même, non ? En conclusion je ne vois pas trop comment passer ce problème.

Sébastien

PS: Désolé pour mon sujet

----------

## barul

Peut-être qu'il est tout de même possible de le désactiver, ça ne coûte rien d'essayer.

----------

## guilc

oui, le "+tools" signifie qu'il sera activé même s'il ne l'est pas par défaut.

Pour passer outre il faut le désactiver explicitement globalement dans le make.conf (manuellement ou via ufed), ou bien seulement pour ce paquet via /etc/portage/package.use. Pour cela, je te renvoie à "man portage" pour la syntaxe de ce fichier (il y a des exemples)

----------

